# aire acondicionado 5000w



## CHUWAKA (Ene 9, 2014)

hola compre un aire acondicionado pihlco pero lo unico que me dice es que es de 5000w y no me dice de cuantas frigorias es realmente ...por que tengo entendido que no es lo mismo w-que frigorias y lo que note es que en las casas de articulos del hogar estan asiendo como en los equipos de musica poner el valor pico y no el rms.. para engañar ala gente. si algun tecnico me podria aclarar como es el tema  gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2014)

La potencia en Watts  la multiplicas por 0,86 y tenés Frigorias


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ene 10, 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaa bueno 4300 frigorias entonces buenisimo aclarado


----------

